# Tour de Whatcom or Seattle Century



## mac57 (May 13, 2012)

Both same weekend any feedback on either ride?


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

You aren't going to go wrong with either ride, it just depends on which area you prefer to ride it. Whatcom county is spectacular for scenery. Both support great causes and you will have fun with both rides. I had wanted to ride the full Seattle century this year but I have to be away for work .


----------



## mac57 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the feeback, appreciated !


----------

